
Finlandization - simonebrunozzi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finlandization
======
simonebrunozzi
Learned this term just now on a different HN thread related to a Finnair
flight [0]. I found it really interesting.

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20622248](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20622248)

